

Using Redis Pub/Sub and IRC for Error Logging with Python - alexis-d
http://charlesleifer.com/blog/using-redis-pub-sub-and-irc-for-error-logging-with-python/

======
gregr401
Why not leverage logstash: <http://logstash.net/docs/1.1.0/> ? It doesn't have
an irc output at the moment, but would be easy to add one. Very flexible tool!

------
pearkes
Is there any worry about user information being in the exception and being
indexable?

